# Your 40k Army Theme Song?



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Very wierd question I know but yesterday we were discussing if you had to choose a Theme song for your 40k army, what would it be and why?

So put the army and what song you'd choose for your theme song and why.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

For my Space Wolf List below


Rune Priest, 7 Grey Hunters (Melta and Power Weapon), Wolf Guard (melta bombs and Powerweapon) in a Rhino with PMSB
Rune Priest, 7 Grey Hunters (Melta and Power Weapon), Wolf Guard (melta bombs and Powerweapon) in a Rhino with PMSB
Wolf Guard with Thunderhammer, 8 Grey Hunters (Melta and Power Weapon) in Rhino with PMSB.
Long Fang Pack – 5 Missile Launchers, Squad Leader in Razorback with TL Lascannon
Long Fang Pack – 5 Missile Launchers, Squad Leader in Razorback with TL Lascannon
Long Fang Pack – 5 Missile Launchers, Squad Leader in Razorback with TL Lascannon
5 Grey Hunters (Flamer) in Razorback with TL Lascannon
5 Wolf Scouts (meltagun and melta bombs)
Land Speeder Typhoon (ML and Melta)
Land Speeder Typhoon (ML and Melta)

Black Sabbath - Planet Caravan
Here's a link to the song:


----------



## PanzerPig (Apr 15, 2008)

For my Eldar:

Furious Angels- Rob Dougan]






Something slow and a bit epic for the cold space elves


----------



## Erinyi (Jun 21, 2010)

A little bit on the jestful side, but still.

For my 120x footsluggin ork shoota boyz army: *Sabrina - Boys boys boys*

_Boys, boys, boys
I'm looking for a good time
Boys, boys, boys
Get ready for my love_

<3


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

Chaos Daemons (Undivided)






Dieselboy - O.D.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

Well for my Crimson Spartans it would be;






My Iydan eldar force;






My Tyranid Force, Hive Fleet Hydra;






The Hello kitty army ^-^


----------



## buckythefly (Mar 16, 2009)

Erinyi said:


> A little bit on the jestful side, but still.
> 
> For my 120x footsluggin ork shoota boyz army: *Sabrina - Boys boys boys*
> 
> ...


Best. Answer. Ever.


But personally, my armies current theme song is Black Label Society - Fire it up

"Fire it up, Let the engines roll, It's time to burn it down"

Mostly because my strategy involves colliding with enemy units at the maximum velocity allowed by my vehicles.

I also like Fear Factory - Full Metal Contact


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

For my space wolves


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

For my Wolves either I am a Man of Constant Sorrow by Bob Dylan or 





for the nids it would have to be 



 probably the creepiest song I have ever heard so it is awesome


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I could go with this, buts its very obvious





others would be













although realistically this suits it better


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Holy Crap, I might actually have something in common with Stella...

Check out this groovy Russian song... it's the theme song for my 73rd Cadian


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Chaos Daemons:
Violate by Iced Earth





For my mono Tzeentch Daemon army I will prefer to use this one:





And for my Dark Eldar I really like this:


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

If you play every song on this thread at once you get my Tzeentch warbands song. lol 
And now that I am home this is the song my chapter.


----------



## IronMaiden86 (Jun 18, 2010)

Well most deffinatly for my World Eaters army would have to be World Eater from Bolt Thrower off of the Realm of Chaos album:






Anything else I would just go with The Cyborg Slayers from Dethklok:


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

For my Eldar it would have to be Solemn hour by Within Temptation






For my Chaos it will be Indestructable by Disturbed


----------



## jams (Sep 19, 2009)

this is the current theme for my yme-loc eldar






"nothing lasts forever"


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

right lets see, for my orks (once i have lots more boyz)
the mob rules




or GZR for my mech orkz




for my IG it has to be bolt thrower and "for victory"




For my CSM, has to be toranaga, the shrine (and any other track by them)




and for my witch hunters, saxon, witchfinder general


----------



## Night_stalker (Jul 20, 2010)

My 501st Karskins love listening to



 before and after a battle.

The artillery guys however, play the 1812 Overture prior to their firing the Earthshaker cannons.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd like to make an imperial guard army 



 song would be it, If you've seen the classic Russian film The Cranes Are Flying you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dragearen (Sep 8, 2009)

I listen to indie music, so evil-sounding songs aren't really my thing. This is the only one I know, and it fits my DE pretty well:


----------



## coalheartly (Jul 24, 2009)

For my Tau:







for my nurgle marines:







and if i Played Slaanesh:


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

For my Blood Angels:


----------



## Skartooth (Jun 4, 2010)

Some inspirational music for my upcomeing Crimson Fists army :victory:
















Like to listen to these whilst painting

Skar


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

Cold Hands by A.F.I


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

For my Imperial Guard-- Imperial March
If I played Daemon Hunters- Cops and Robbers by The Hoosiers
If I played Death Guard- Re: Your Brains by Jonathon Coulton


----------



## BucketWalrus (Jul 14, 2010)

When I'm bringing Lash princes/sorcerers
The Asshole song by Jimmy Buffet. (yeah its kinda lame, but hey lashes are for assholes and I'm one proud asshole
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i6OrOZwtmA


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Necrons:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGpbd6BUO0I

And you didn't ask for Fantasy armies, but here you go anyway.

Tomb Kings:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3uPvrVefsSE

I have no idea how to get them to show up as movies.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Insert link.


----------



## Stignos (Jul 19, 2010)

Chaos Daemons Khorne Army






Gets me in the mood for some skull collecting.... :biggrin:


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

For my angry Marines In Black that want nothing more to see the blood of the weak enemies of the emperor in a puddle around their feet, their anthem is Decimte The Weak by Winds Of Plague:






And for my insane, twisted and ravening Dark Eldar (Reaver Cult...yes based on the crazy dudes from firefly!) the perfect song is Blodletting by Burn The Priest (A.K.A. as Lamb Of God nowadays):






Pretty simple, spill blood!!


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

i cant believe no one has posted a sabaton song yet, especially for ig :/

so heres my ig marching song: sabaton - the art of war


----------



## Scott The Warmaster (Jul 21, 2010)

For my Chaos Marines,
Young by Hollywood Undead.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

for the necrons its


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Since no one mentioned this song for the *IG*, I will. *HERO* by Ministry. 


Live version





OR

The 4 min. album version






OBGOG


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

:laugh: you say 4 minutes like thats long

anyway here is one for my gunline SM army


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Khorne Berzerkers: Counting Casualties by Cadillacs & Dinosaurs

Sorry no vid, Nothing of Cadillacs & Dinosaurs on YouTube except a game and thats not music now is it

SGMAlice


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

For my space wolves........................


----------



## Kurrent (Mar 22, 2010)

For my Chaos Space Marine army


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

For The IG












Not that I play Choas But this might make a decent Track for their army. Its Just not as heavy as the last one.


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

For my BA I would have to go with this one...


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

love that song Angel but I gotta say I feel more of a Legion of the Damned vibe coming from it (jeez I wonder why?)


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

For my Tyranids and can Apply to my space wolves WIP


----------



## AngelofDeath (Jul 1, 2010)

> love that song Angel but I gotta say I feel more of a Legion of the Damned vibe coming from it (jeez I wonder why?)


I was thinking more of the fact that the BA are on the brink of Damnation and they always fear it... but ya I thought it was Legion of the Damned too lol


----------

